# Video OMGB ROM DroidX Video Review plus install guide



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Note: If coming from any Gingerbread Rom you must SBF back to Froyo, then Z4root, then install D2bootstrap then install the rom If coming from any 2nd init rom (ie Cm7, liquid, omfgb, ssx, miui) then just reboot into recovery wipedata, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, format system, then install the rom, and gapps

What is OMGB? A pure aosp rom with minimal deviations, think Nexus S google experience phone, there really arent many extras here, other than godmode, and theme chooser. This is the performance of a 2ndinit rom with better battery life.


----------

